# AutoCAD for MAC OS



## piperman (Jan 29, 2011)

Ralph Grabowski at upFronteZine (a popular CAD newsletter) has been talking about Autodesk releasing a future version of their software for the Mac. Do you think it'll actually happen?

Yes, I know that AutoCAD was once available for Apple computers. I'm thinking that now with UNIX-based code it could be an interesting new development.

Any non-software engineers here?

I'm a 3D CAD sort of guy, necessarily Windows-based in the past. 30 years experience doing what I do.

Paul
Piping Design Central - All About Industrial Process Piping Design


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

A Mac-friendly version of AutoCAD is already out for sale: Autodesk - AutoCAD for Mac


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

(Nevermind, Theseus beat me to it.  )


----------



## piperman (Jan 29, 2011)

Yikes, you're both right! I wonder how many third-party vendors will invest in creating Mac-compatible versions.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

I would wait before buying, it has some Major issues, I've been running it for awhile, and it seems to shut down on you when you least expect it, I'm running with latest service patch (update1).


----------

